# Plymouth School of Navigation



## oldseadog23 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone who attending Plymouth School of Navigation during years 0f 1952 to 1953 and King Edward 7th Nautical College London 1959 ??

Best wishes Frank Saunders aka oldseadog23


----------

